

The year's most popular wikipedia pages in 35 languages - sebkomianos
http://qz.com/39569/the-years-most-popular-wikipedia-pages-in-35-languages/

======
Someone
Huge discrepancies in #visits/#speakers of the language. Extreme example that
caught my attention:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_language>: 23.5 million native speakers of
Dutch.

This article: top dutch-language Wikipedia page had 12.7 million visits. Those
32-33 million searches for 'Facebook'on English Wikipedia pale in comparison.
Could all those visitors read that page?

------
scanr
I'd really like to know the stories behind some of these. Why is favicon the
second most searched for entry in Wikipedia in China?

